# Pumilio Viv Setup



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok so I had this extra Hex laying around and decided to setup a new viv wen I saw the first set of 2006 Pumilio imports coming in. ( yes I know that was months ago)

Anyways here are a few Pics to start with of the Construction of this viv.

First pics are of the Foam and wood.






































Next I added the Silicone and Cocodust.


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

Looks pretty nice so far. I will await more pics.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Horrible! Just, horrible!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Antones seen the Upto date pics and is Jealous that he didnt create this masterpeice!


LOL




Todd


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

looks very promising!


----------



## Brust112 (Oct 2, 2005)

Cool beans, wish I had the talent to keep my pieces of wood from falling into the wet foam. Ever time I think I have things braced up nice, the piece of wood I thought was good to go falls into wet foam. Anyway, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys I truly poured my heart into this one!!!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Nice job! Those are some interesting pieces of wood that you had to work with.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes. Im very picky about the wood that goes into my vivariums. thats why I took a trip over to Vivariums Concepts to Hand pick the Driftwood.

All and all I think the Background and Hardscape turned out almost exactly as I originally envisioned.

The Planting is coming along nice as well and Broms should be on thier way in the next few weeks. After that I plan on Buying some small Pluerrothallids for the wood and background.



Thanx for looking.


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok Maybe Ill Get some Better replys once some Pics are added
























































Thanx for looking!


Todd


----------



## topaz017 (Jul 30, 2006)

You make me want to go get a hex now.

So, tell us more about your substrate? 

Whats going on down there?!

False bottom? Leca?

DETAILS!!

Awesome btw. 4 thumbs up


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet!

Funny how the plants make the wood look even better--if that's possible. Love that wood!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

Todd, what are those first two pics illustrating?

a couple trailing plants up top would set that thing on fire. its looking good now too though! 

just so you know, i wasnt posting til i saw more pics


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

The first 2 planted pics are showing the ground area near the back of the viv where you cant see in the Full frontal shots. The first pic shows the cutting of Sellaginella Erythropus and the second shows Begonia Tiger Kitten, as well as Fittonia Blackstar, Yes Ive added a trailing plant as well ( Peperomia Japonica I believe it too be) As well as Ive moved the Moss to some wetter areas of the added Peeperomia Columbiana, and Sellaginella SP Ecaudor( Hopefully it will take off).


The substrate is Leca/ Hydroton, followed by an inch or so of Longfiber Spag, and the a 1/2 inch layer (Maybe deeper) of Leaf litter.

I will be ordering Aechmea Suenos, Neoregalia Sarhead, Neo Regalia Tiger Cub, Neoregalia Paciflora, Neoregalia Chiquita Linda, and another Neo I cant name at the Moment next week. ( From Antone of Course!!!!!!)

Any suggestions for Plurrothalids ???

Looking for something lesss than 1-3 inch leaves and small flowers .



Thanx for looking


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

NEw Pic with new lighting added as well as a few epiphytes!












Thanx,

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Woohoo. Just ordered the Broms from Antone for this Beauty as well as Macodes Petola!


Thanx,

Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok Broms arrived today!

Antone is the Man. Hes always got nice stuff.











Neoregalia Pauciflora









Neoregalia Chiquita Linda









Neoregalia Sarahhead









Neoregalia Superball X Pauciflora









Neoregalia Tigercub









Neoregalia Flaming Lovely










Ill post some Planted shots wen I choose the best ones outta the 20 or so Pics Ive taken of it.


Thanx,

Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Patiently waiting.....


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Alright heres some Pics !


Upper Left side of the viv










The Right Side of the viv










Cissus Amazonica


















Macodes Petola









Full shot of Viv


























ENJOY! 
Thanx for looking,


Todd[/list]


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

If I were a pumilio, I'd want to live in there. Nice work.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

That is quite a nice setup. I'm impressed......

The wood work is amazing, nice job getting it to work out with the wet foam. For some reason.....I just love the look of hex's.....makes me want to run to petco and buy one.....too bad I don't have the cash to spare.

The plants look great....as usual from Antone.....and that Macodes Petola looks stunning. I would defanately want to camp out in there if I were a thumbnail/pum......


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Boy, you got those broms situated well! It already looks so natural, as if it's been set up for a long time. Beautiful job!

Well-scaled leaf litter, too. What kind are you using?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys.


I have no clue wut the Leaf litter is. My mom found it at her work and brought me some home. So I rinsed it off well( Extremely well) and put it in there, I do know that I had some Live Oak leaves from the Apartment complex we used to live in that I added as well.

I personally believe everything turned out great on this project .

There are only a few more things to add:
Masdevallia Copper Angel Wing ( I hope this one is the same I had)
Pluerothallis Grobyii
Pluerothallis ?

And of Course Pumilio ! 


Thanx ,

Todd


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks awesome man! I'm digging it! Maybe sort of creeping plant for the ground in front of that fern... like a mini trailing violet or something. It still rocks though! AWESOME woodwork!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Josh ,

Which side ??? there is a fern in the front right and the Left rear



Todd


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Looks pretty good to me


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

That is a prime example of an awesome hex. What are going in, basti's?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

actually right in the very middle, right before that piece of wood hits the substrate would be a great place for something like that.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Actually I wa just thinking about moving My Selaginella SP Ecuador to that spot 




Thanx Guys!


Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

BUMP!!!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

*Welome to Eden*

Well time for an update


The Begonia 'Tiger Kitten in the back of the viv took off... I mean really took off... but for some odd reason about 6-8 weeks ago completely crapped out

So I replaced it with Peperomia meridiana

I also pulled the ET Ferns as i was afraid theyd block too much light, the Cissus stayed too wet being directly under the mister so that rotted... fortunately I got some more recently so I replanted it in another area

The Selaginella erythropus isnt doing so hot either I think its staying too moist

The rest is amazing !!!


Welcome back to Eden everyone!!!










Ill postt he rest of the pix wen I get some better ones... they all turned out sorta blurry


Thanx


Todd


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice viv. What pums are in there?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks really nice Todd!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

No pumilio

Eventually Ill put some frogs in there but until then,, its a display terrarium


Wen i do get them they will be either Bloodred Bastis or red rios or Bright as H3ll yellow Rio Brancho


Thanx for looking Ill add more pics soon


Todd


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

very nice


----------



## apparent (Aug 30, 2006)

very nice! what size of tank is it?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Todd ? 

The tank is a 42 ?? gallon hex

And thanx for the feedback 



Todd


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Just wanted to keep this thread alive!


Check back very soon for new pix!
This viv has changed alot!


Todd


----------



## Alex007 (Apr 15, 2007)

> Just wanted to keep this thread alive!
> 
> 
> Check back very soon for new pix!
> ...


 How did you mount those broms? Did you silicone them to the cork bark?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Broms were mounted by simply drilling holes in the spots I wanted to mount the broms and the sticking the stolons in the hole

Todd


----------



## Jesse (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice, love the tank :mrgreen:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

UPDATE!!!

I decided to cut out all the bromeliads and only have the Neo 'Tiger cub' instead of haveing a bunch of different broms.

I still have Neo 'Chiquita Linda' in the tank that I wanna take out. If anyone wants it .. contact me privately .


Anyways heres some pix!










The Begonia on the bottom is Begonia 'Leopon' .. toward the back growing upright is Begonia 'Lubbersei'






















































Todd


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I like the new look. Where did you get the begonias?


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i like all the variegated plants in this. maybe that's not the right term, so i like how this viv is very non-monochrome in leaf coloration.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

What I really like about this tank (much better now with only the one type of brom) is the interaction of color... yes, my inner artist is coming out. This is specifically something I hope to do in one of my tanks-in-the-works.

It's not variegation, but the markings on the tiger cub and B. leopon lay off each other very well... nearly identical greens and maroons, but playing with different color patterns and leaf shape. Very nice, and makes my eyes much happier than tropical tanks where it looks like people tried to stick as much color (whether they complimented each other or not) into a tank.

I'd personally yank the Begonia 'Lubbersei' out and put it in another tank to play off its particular colors (which in this case scream "close but not right" to me) but we've already talked about that  A tank that plays off the silvers in the leaf... the next project!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> What I really like about this tank (much better now with only the one type of brom) is the interaction of color... yes, my inner artist is coming out. This is specifically something I hope to do in one of my tanks-in-the-works.
> 
> It's not variegation, but the markings on the tiger cub and B. leopon lay off each other very well... nearly identical greens and maroons, but playing with different color patterns and leaf shape. Very nice, and makes my eyes much happier than tropical tanks where it looks like people tried to stick as much color (whether they complimented each other or not) into a tank.
> 
> I'd personally yank the Begonia 'Lubbersei' out and put it in another tank to play off its particular colors (which in this case scream "close but not right" to me) but we've already talked about that  A tank that plays off the silvers in the leaf... the next project!


thats funny you bring all that up corey because I am reall big on picking out plants that in my head that have good color matches when im building a new tank. I thought I was just crazy.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

neither of you are crazy. i do the same thing.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

There are people out there very big into biotope tanks... while I do love a good biotope tank (fish wise at least) it's a pain in the @$$ to do it with frog tanks.... especially since I'd want it to be true to wild where I want the frogs to interact with the plants they interact with in the wild... most of which are WAY too big, much less available in the hobby...

So I figure, since I'm not staying true to wild, and using plants that fit (seeing as I've got plants in tanks from just about every tropical region in the world) and keep my artistic sense happy. Stuffing a tank full of colorful neos makes me want to scream (way too much going on, the frogs just don't stand out!). Stuff a tank full of all the same colorful neo, and I'm much happier... and especially happy if the plant's colors can't be played off in themes.... Something Todd and I have talked about on a regular basis. My in the planning stages 60g will be similar... based around the coloration of V. splendens, I want the tank full of green and maroon, but in different shapes and patterns (trying to repeat the patterns can drive me nuts because they are too similar and my mine keeps going "they aren't a match! why did you put that in there! Thus one banded brom, maybe a speckled brom, and some plants with splattered maroon, etc). Keeps the plants interesting and my artistic heart happy without taking away from the froggies


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

You helped get me into begonias! Great..., orchids, frogs, broms, Dischidia, hoya, hello kitty, milk caps, Full House memorabelia, hair clippings from John Stamos, Alf pogs, all I needed was begonia fever too.

But in all seriousness, it is a beautifully textured tank, well colored and arranged too. And it did send me to the nursery for a begonia or two.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Blame the begonias on Todd, I was just fine and dandy with my one begonia (that wouldn't do well in frog tanks) until he started sending me stuff, LOL.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I will take them if you dont want them Corey! By the way, I am always happy when I read about guys who put as much thought into their tanks as you do.


----------

